# Heading Off To Germany Today



## Nethernut

In queue to board Newcastle/Inmuiden ferry to start our month meandering in Germany. Be lovely if the weather improved. Not sure where we are going, hitting Bad Salzuflen first then maybe Celle, or maybe somewhere else. Lovely to be free isn't it!!


----------



## froggy59

have a great time, we head to the black forest next week for our first trip to germany, its only for 2 weeks but better than nowt.


----------



## brynric

Later in the year we plan to go down the French-German border as far as the Black Forest. I'd be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## Chromy

Oh, Bad Salzuflen! I was born there. It's so so pretty. Funny to hear that people come to my hometown for holidays =) Enjoy! 
Celle ist really awesome, too. If you go there, don't miss the Castle. It's absolutly amazing!


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

We are in our second week in Germany after stopping at Keukenhof and the flower parade which was amazing.

Beautiful sunny day today at St Peter Ording but cold east wind.

Very flat but a few interesting places.

We are following Jan (Satco's) itinerary - thanks!

Have not seen a single British MH and only a couple of Dutch ones.

A few Germans we've met with good English compared to our poor German.

Stellplatz vary from almost empty to really crowded but it's just been a bank holiday weekend and some are free but paying for water/waste disposal others €13 to €16 plus services elec €0.60/kWh, water €1/50litres

It's worth visiting if you can negotiate past the hundreds of cyclists!

Steve


----------



## CPW2007

Chromy said:


> Oh, Bad Salzuflen! I was born there. It's so so pretty. Funny to hear that people come to my hometown for holidays =) Enjoy!
> Celle ist really awesome, too. If you go there, don't miss the Castle. It's absolutly amazing!


We're hoping to get to Germany once we've retired. I spent quite a few years at Hohne (quartered in Bergen) and still know Celle fairly well (ex German wife comes from Celle!!). I agree that it is a fantastic town although I haven't been back there for two decades!! The Harz mountains are also a sight to see!

Regards

Chris


----------



## busterbears

Have a wonderful trip. I'm sure whatever the weather you'll have a great time


----------



## EJB

Spent 5 years in Celle and visit my favourite country every year or so.
Passing through at the end of the month


----------



## sunseeker145

Hi have a wonderful time, we are going during the Olympics.  sarah


----------



## suedew

Enjoy your trip, still trying to decide whether to go there in September, or head south or both, will probably decide when we get off the ferry  

Sue

p.s. if we can agree on a ferry.


----------



## satco

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are in our second week in Germany after stopping at Keukenhof and the flower parade which was amazing.
> 
> Beautiful sunny day today at St Peter Ording but cold east wind.
> 
> Very flat but a few interesting places.
> 
> We are following Jan (Satco's) itinerary - thanks!
> 
> Have not seen a single British MH and only a couple of Dutch ones.
> 
> A few Germans we've met with good English compared to our poor German.
> 
> Stellplatz vary from almost empty to really crowded but it's just been a bank holiday weekend and some are free but paying for water/waste disposal others €13 to €16 plus services elec €0.60/kWh, water €1/50litres
> 
> It's worth visiting if you can negotiate past the hundreds of cyclists!
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve ,

I appreciate much to hear you enjoying my suggested route 
have fun whilst proceeding through the north

Jan


----------



## Zozzer

If your into military museums, I can recommend the Deutsches Panzermusem at Munster, a few kilometers north of Celle. At 7.00€ to get in, it's vastly superior to the Bovington Tank musuem or the Muckleborough collection in the UK.


----------



## CPW2007

Zozzer said:


> If your into military museums, I can recommend the Deutsches Panzermusem at Munster, a few kilometers north of Celle. At 7.00€ to get in, it's vastly superior to the Bovington Tank musuem or the Muckleborough collection in the UK.


Yes, it's good - don't confuse this "Muenster" or Muensterlager as it's commonly known with the "Muenster" that is located in North Rhein Westfalia (a little further away!!   ).

Regards

Chris


----------



## Zozzer

CPW2007 said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your into military museums, I can recommend the Deutsches Panzermusem at Munster, a few kilometers north of Celle. At 7.00€ to get in, it's vastly superior to the Bovington Tank musuem or the Muckleborough collection in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's good - don't confuse this "Muenster" or Muensterlager as it's commonly known with the "Muenster" that is located in North Rhein Westfalia (a little further away!!   ).
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Sorry about that Chris, I intended putting a link on, but forgot.

http://www.panzermuseum-munster.de/?page_id=1273


----------



## BitAndy65

if you find the time, you must visit lake constanze - a beautyful lake with many possibilities for camping. In Gaienhofen there's the most delicious restaurant i've ever visited, called "Hirschen" never eaten that well before!!!


----------



## Nethernut

Am parked up at a Stellplatz on the coast about 14k south of Kiel, so nice we paid till Wednesday morning for a good chill out and one cycling. 
Trip so far has been 1 night at Hoofddorf visiting friends, Bad Salzuflen (superb Stellplatz but Kur tax a bit high!) kow the area well as we lived in Herford for many years. Then on to Einbeck meeting up with friends for the first time for 30 years, superb Stellplatz by the swimming pool, free too. Then on to Winsen an der Aller staying at ACSI site, lovely spot just a few miles from Celle (lived there too!). 
Next stop was a Stellplatz near Peenemunde - got to be the most eccentric ever!
Griefswald next, amazing town as beautiful as Einbeck, nice little Stellplatz. Next to Wismar, small Stellplatz on edge of the town centre and near river. Then to Lubeck, very good Stellplatz but a bit disappointed with town although t does have the plus point of being the home of the very first Karstadt, one of my favourite stores!
Netting up with friends from Hoofsddorf (tuggers) at an ACSI site near Bad Segeburg for a couple of nights. Then a week or so of more meandering in Germany before we head over to Ijmuiden for the ferry.


----------



## CPW2007

Nethernut said:


> - Snipped - Then on to Winsen an der Aller staying at ACSI site, lovely spot just a few miles from Celle (lived there too!).


That wasn't Huttensee Park by any chance?? Spent many a weekend there either camping or windsurfing in my younger days!! :roll:  

Regards

Chris


----------



## Nethernut

CPW2007 said:


> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> 
> - Snipped - Then on to Winsen an der Aller staying at ACSI site, lovely spot just a few miles from Celle (lived there too!).
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't Huttensee Park by any chance?? Spent many a weekend there either camping or windsurfing in my younger days!! :roll:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

No Chris -Auf der Hudde


----------



## CPW2007

Just had a look at the website for Auf der Hude - looks a cracking good site!! I don't remember that one but that could be just down to my age  I used to have a caravan on permanent site at Hoexter (not that far from Detmold). That was brilliant, especially when it came to "Ancamping" and "Abcamping" time - couple of 9 x 9's, beer on tap, Korn by the crate and hangovers to match!! Oh - those were the days!! We're hoping to go back when we retire and visit all our favourite places including, Harz Mountains, Detmold, Munster, Celle, Hannover, Sennelager, Paderborn, Hohne (not in that order!).

Regards

Chris


----------



## lucy2

Nethernut said:


> Am parked up at a Stellplatz on the coast about 14k south of Kiel, so nice we paid till Wednesday morning for a good chill out and one cycling.
> Trip so far has been 1 night at Hoofddorf visiting friends, Bad Salzuflen (superb Stellplatz but Kur tax a bit high!) kow the area well as we lived in Herford for many years. Then on to Einbeck meeting up with friends for the first time for 30 years, superb Stellplatz by the swimming pool, free too. Then on to Winsen an der Aller staying at ACSI site, lovely spot just a few miles from Celle (lived there too!).
> Next stop was a Stellplatz near Peenemunde - got to be the most eccentric ever!
> Griefswald next, amazing town as beautiful as Einbeck, nice little Stellplatz. Next to Wismar, small Stellplatz on edge of the town centre and near river. Then to Lubeck, very good Stellplatz but a bit disappointed with town although t does have the plus point of being the home of the very first Karstadt, one of my favourite stores!
> Netting up with friends from Hoofsddorf (tuggers) at an ACSI site near Bad Segeburg for a couple of nights. Then a week or so of more meandering in Germany before we head over to Ijmuiden for the ferry.


Do you have the gps cords for Peenermunde as we are calling there after leaving Austwitz to berlin to peenermunde to rugen island then back to Rotterdam calling in at Bergen belsen many thanks chris


----------



## Nethernut

lucy2 said:


> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop was a Stellplatz near Peenemunde - got to be the most eccentric ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the gps cords for Peenermunde as we are calling there after leaving Austwitz to berlin to peenermunde to rugen island then back to Rotterdam calling in at Bergen belsen many thanks chris
Click to expand...

Do you mean the visitor centre at Peenemunde or the Stellplatz near it? Must warm you that the road to the Stellplatz was like concrete airway sleepers and it wouldn't be suitable for really large vehicles. Anyway if it was the tell plate the co-ordinates are:
GPS N 54 deg 1' 38" E 13 deg 54' 29"

Called Yachtlieger Achterwasser near Lutow

It is a small patch of land on th shore of a lake - the toilets & cafe (and owners home we think) s a sort of floating hotel (in the broadest sense) but the owner is a character and very friendly. It is about 15 km fom Peenemunde.


----------



## Nethernut

While we were in Lubeck we visited the Willy Brandt museum - really worth visiting, a very interesting exhibition about an amazing man.


----------



## peejay

Nethernut said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop was a Stellplatz near Peenemunde - got to be the most eccentric ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the gps cords for Peenermunde as we are calling there after leaving Austwitz to berlin to peenermunde to rugen island then back to Rotterdam calling in at Bergen belsen many thanks chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the visitor centre at Peenemunde or the Stellplatz near it? Must warm you that the road to the Stellplatz was like concrete airway sleepers and it wouldn't be suitable for really large vehicles. Anyway if it was the tell plate the co-ordinates are:
> GPS N 54 deg 1' 38" E 13 deg 54' 29"
> 
> Called Yachtlieger Achterwasser near Lutow
> 
> It is a small patch of land on th shore of a lake - the toilets & cafe (and owners home we think) s a sort of floating hotel (in the broadest sense) but the owner is a character and very friendly. It is about 15 km fom Peenemunde.
Click to expand...

We visited this stellplatz last year, its in the database....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11174

We also noted a few motorhomes freecamping in the area around the museum.

Pete


----------

